# So what is it?



## cuttingintime (Feb 18, 2012)

So what is it? the tool you use most, rifle, handgun, bow, shotgun. mine is a Winchester feather weight in 270 with lep 3.5-10 just feels so right.


----------



## abureels4me (Feb 18, 2012)

One of these, I hunt tree rats mostly except for that one magic week a year when my muzzle loader gets to play with Bambi's Dad.


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 18, 2012)

abureels4me said:


> One of these, I hunt tree rats mostly except for that one magic week a year when my muzzle loader gets to play with Bambi's Dad.



You are a man with fine taste my friend, Ruger 10-22 are so coooooooooooooooool.


----------



## abureels4me (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, I kind of got addicted to them like chainsaws:cool2:


----------



## Genius. (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not that big of a hunter (I flat out don't have the time). My handgun is the one I use the most. I want to be able to shoot the gun I carry. Next is my AR, I'm working on training more with that, finally my .22 mag, a good meat getter if/when SHTF.

I should get a 10/22 one of these days


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 19, 2012)

*Used the most*

1) Benelli M1 Super 90 Duck hunt and sporting clays gun so it gets the most rounds thru it.
2) Hoyt Contender Elite Target bow so it gets the most arrows thru it.
3) Cooper Jackson Hunter .22LR. Cheap to feed, easy on the shoulder, great trigger time, and flatout just fun!
4) Dan Toelke XX Whip Long bow. A work of art and a joy to shoot. My go to bow for Whitetail and Turkey.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 19, 2012)

Use the most? Mathews Z7 at 70 lbs. LOVE that thing and would rather bow hunt than anything. I also hunt with a Browning BPS, Weatherby Vangard in 270 WIN and then my Thompson Omega. Love them all but use the bow the most.


----------



## jdc123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mathews FX bow, Remington 700 in .280 probably get more use than anything else.


----------



## bigcat (Feb 19, 2012)

My Mossberg 500 used to hunt ducks 3-4 days a week.


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 22, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> 1) Benelli M1 Super 90 Duck hunt and sporting clays gun so it gets the most rounds thru it.
> 2) Hoyt Contender Elite Target bow so it gets the most arrows thru it.
> 3) Cooper Jackson Hunter .22LR. Cheap to feed, easy on the shoulder, great trigger time, and flatout just fun!
> 4) Dan Toelke XX Whip Long bow. A work of art and a joy to shoot. My go to bow for Whitetail and Turkey.



A Copper Jackson Hunter, WOW just WOW!!!


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 22, 2012)

*Don't get to excited*



cuttingintime said:


> A Copper Jackson Hunter, WOW just WOW!!!



It isn't a wood stocked Jackson Hunter, its a plastic handled. But it shoots very well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 26, 2012)

My most used is a rifle. Rugar 77-22 with a 3x9 simmons scope. I have dispatched many a raiding possum, coon and skunk with it. It would not have a stock left if I carved a notch for every squirrel I have colleted with it. It has a good many cotton tail rabbits to its credit also. It gets year around use where the 870 slug guns gets some use during the 15 days during firearm deer season as does the model 7 in 7mm 08 or the mountian rifle chambered the same.

 Al


----------

